# Sachin Vs Others



## Rajasekaran43 (May 30, 2008)

Today while anouncing team India for Bangladesh and Asia cup tour, news channels say that Ganguly and Dravid are "dropped" and Sachin was "not available" for tour. Are we fair to these two greats? Have they not played well in IPL matches? Give chance to youngsters. That is different. But why Sachin is being given so much of importance? I loved his game. But now he is also not performing well (Remember the booing at Mumbai?) I remember one funny sms telling in 2018 news headlines say " Sachin says he is yet to think about his retirement" He should quit and give way for others. IPL showed many youngsters who can perform well. Please air your opinion


----------



## axxo (May 30, 2008)

Sachin lacks confidence himself...whenever he comes to back he doesnt seems to be in positive frame of mind....what he really needs to do is he has to go after bowlling as he was in his 90's...instead now what he trying to do is defend his wicket due to the burden 'seniority'. Most of the times he gets out bcoz of unsure shots, thats lack of confidence to go for it or not. This isnt hapening in the case of Aussies...hayden for eg) well above 35..still play aggressive & positive.


----------



## Family Guy (May 30, 2008)

The protests by Bengali n00bs whenever Ganguly is kicked out are pretty fun. Thats the only good thing about him though.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 30, 2008)

^^^its funnier when suckers like you get kicked by ganguly with his bat every now and then...


----------



## ancientrites (May 31, 2008)

This is a great opportunity for bangladesh to win the series at their home ground.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jun 1, 2008)

looks like someone has very short memory .. sachin has done which very few people has achieved .. winning the odi tournament in australia ...

all those youngstars  would fall like nothing on seaming pitches of england , sa etc ..


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Jun 2, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> looks like someone has very short memory .. sachin has done which very few people has achieved .. winning the odi tournament in australia ...
> 
> all those youngstars  would fall like nothing on seaming pitches of england , sa etc ..



Farookh Engineer, B.S.Chandrasekar, Prasanna, Bedi had played well for India. Shall we recall them?


----------

